# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Extraits gratuits du livre "Utiliser PostgreSQL" de Dominique Colombani

## Community Management

Bonjour,


Dominique Colombani, l'auteur du livre "Utiliser PostgreSQL" va nous faire l'honneur de publier un extrait de son livre

Nous souhaitons vous mettre  contribution en vous laissant vous exprimer sur le chapitre pour lequel vous adoreriez voir un extrait paratre. A partir de ce vote, un extrait du chapitre retenu vous serait suggr.

Vous avez exactement 10 jours pour voter.


la table des matires du livre


Merci d'avance

----------

